# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Importing Macro enabled spreadsheet into Google sheets and maintaining all properties

## ChrisCD

Hi, 

I've created a macro enabled spreadsheet in excel that I tried to import into Google sheets. Perhaps I did it wrong because even the drop down lists and conditional formatting didn't come through. 

Also, I am not sure where to look to check the vba code that is part of the excel design. (I suspect the vba part won't work though anyway in Google sheets)

I am sure google sheets supports at least the drop down menus and conditional formatting, so if anyone knows the right way to ensure the properties come through your feedback will be much appreciated.

I went: file > import > Upload > Create new spreadsheet

I also tried saving a version of the excel file as a standard workbook (not macro-enabled) and the drop downs and conditional formatting are still absent.

Regards
Chris

----------

